# Sky standing for a neck rub @ ALDABRAMAN



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## wellington (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww, we don't get too see the females get human contact as much. She seems to really like it. 
She seems to be on the smaller side of all your adults, is she the smallest? She's very cute.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 23, 2018)

wellington said:


> Awww, we don't get too see the females get human contact as much. She seems to really like it.
> She seems to be on the smaller side of all your adults, is she the smallest? She's very cute.



~ True, i should share more videos of female interactions.

~ She is not our smallest, however she is on the smaller side at about 165 pounds.


----------

